# 2022 Calendar



## TaylorTortoise (Oct 31, 2021)

We need some votes on bringing back the 2022 Calender. Lets tag the creators of it, and get our votes in so we can get ourselves an awesome Calendar of our shell babies!!! ? ? 

whoever is willing to chip in for one, comment down below.


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2021)

If we get another mod or two then we may be able to bring it back. It's a lot of work for the mods and also Josh. We don't have as many mods like we used to.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Oct 31, 2021)

wellington said:


> If we get another mod or two then we may be able to bring it back. It's a lot of work for the mods and also Josh. We don't have as many mods like we used to.


I would become a Moderator since I am on all hours of the day. But I probably would not get enough votes on here since I don’t have a huge friend list.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Oct 31, 2021)

But I understand, hopefully we can get some of those benefits back!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2021)

Not gonna' happen. People don't listen to the rules, and we have to keep sending pictures back for them to correct the size. We have to keep extending the deadline for one reason or another. What you don't 'get' when reading about Jamie's calendar is HE is the only one involved in his calendar. A Forum calendar has many many members involved and it's VERY hard to get them all together. There's always someone who gets his/her feelings hurt. Many members say they'll buy a calendar but when it comes down to it the orders fall short of paying for the overall cost of them. And in the long run, it's a whole lot of work for whichever one of us undertakes it.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Oct 31, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Not gonna' happen. People don't listen to the rules, and we have to keep sending pictures back for them to correct the size. We have to keep extending the deadline for one reason or another. What you don't 'get' when reading about Jamie's calendar is HE is the only one involved in his calendar. A Forum calendar has many many members involved and it's VERY hard to get them all together. There's always someone who gets his/her feelings hurt. Many members say they'll buy a calendar but when it comes down to it the orders fall short of paying for the overall cost of them. And in the long run, it's a whole lot of work for whichever one of us undertakes it.


I understand, we should not give up though on advantages of the forum. I think we should only have those who have a sold interest to participate to make it nice and easy. It would be nice to have things made every now and then for memories and support of the forum. Maybe even shirts, bags, blankets, etc. simple accessories?
That might be asking too much. But I really do love this forum. And having a calander would be dope, sweet, awesome!
The new calander can be made clear, that who’m ever participates are the ones involved in the calander etc. to prevent disappointment.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 4, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Not gonna' happen. People don't listen to the rules, and we have to keep sending pictures back for them to correct the size. We have to keep extending the deadline for one reason or another. What you don't 'get' when reading about Jamie's calendar is HE is the only one involved in his calendar. A Forum calendar has many many members involved and it's VERY hard to get them all together. There's always someone who gets his/her feelings hurt. Many members say they'll buy a calendar but when it comes down to it the orders fall short of paying for the overall cost of them. And in the long run, it's a whole lot of work for whichever one of us undertakes it.


Yeah.
The qualifying photos then need to be judged, etc.
What we COULD DO however, is make a real plan for a 2023 calendar.
And maybe, hopefully it could be a yearly event after that?
I've started a new thread to see if it's even feasible.

Thread 'How many members want a CALENDAR?' https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-many-members-want-a-calendar.194789/


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 4, 2021)

I love the tort calendars.. but i must say im honestly leaning toward the sports illustrated swimsuit issue


----------



## jeff kushner (Nov 5, 2021)

Y is just stating the cold hard truth early in this thread. I've been close enough to other "braintrusts" of forums to know everything she is saying is based on experience. 

People are, for want of a better phrase, a PITA. Doesn't matter if you are coaching, walking down the street, or organizing ANYTHING....LOL....we try to be nice because we are taught that we should.....but they continue to "mess" up......leaves us shaking our heads, ruefully. Ruefully I tell you?!

Name the DJ who nearly trademarked that phrase?


jeff


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 5, 2021)

It's too short notice for next year and such a lot of work for those who've had to organise production and post them out in the past. 
I wonder if there's a way of doing a 'just for fun 'downloadable calendar that members could print off themselves to do away with a lot of the production admin and posting costs issues?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 5, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> I would become a Moderator since I am on all hours of the day. But I probably would not get enough votes on here since I don’t have a huge friend list.


You don't have a huge friends list because you haven't been here long enuf in my opinion to be a moderator.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 5, 2021)

The calendar question might be more hassle than you realize...too many complainers...and stuff like the winner should be on the cover...I know someone who got upset because their tortoise won the vote, but had his picture posted in November...?! There are a lot of things to do that we commoners don't realize...too much trouble was what happeded...that's gonna change? Probably not...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> The calendar question might be more hassle than you realize...too many complainers...and stuff like the winner should be on the cover...I know someone who got upset because their tortoise won the vote, but had his picture posted in November...?! There are a lot of things to do that we commoners don't realize...too much trouble was what happeded...that's gonna change? Probably not...


I'm beginning to recall the many issues that happened trying to get the last calendar made...


----------



## bluRose09 (Nov 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> The calendar question might be more hassle than you realize...too many complainers...and stuff like the winner should be on the cover...I know someone who got upset because their tortoise won the vote, but had his picture posted in November...?! There are a lot of things to do that we commoners don't realize...too much trouble was what happeded...that's gonna change? Probably not...


Just a thought…put the forum logo on the front and let the winner choose which month they would like their tortoise featured. Its true, there will always be someone with a complaint.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm beginning to recall the many issues that happened trying to get the last calendar made...


I don't remember the last one...Bob was dead then and it just seemed to not be planned very well. Nice calendars once ya got them tho...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't remember the last one...Bob was dead then and it just seemed to not be planned very well. Nice calendars once ya got them tho...


The photo file sizes where mostly wrong.
Then there was the issue of voting and some photos didn't get to be voted on. Then the international shipping thing...
Frankly, if I was in charge of it, I'd drop it too.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah.
> The qualifying photos then need to be judged, etc.
> What we COULD DO however, is make a real plan for a 2023 calendar.
> And maybe, hopefully it could be a yearly event after that?
> ...


It says I do not have permission to view that thread.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> You don't have a huge friends list because you haven't been here long enuf in my opinion to be a moderator.


I definitely have not been here long enough. My exact point!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 5, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> It says I do not have permission to view that thread.


Don't take it personally...I didn't have permission either...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 5, 2021)

Look out Toddrick and Zero..Taylor might slip something in ur drinks to get rid of the competition haha


----------



## Humbug & Maz (Nov 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Don't take it personally...I didn't have permission either...lol


me neither ?


----------



## Humbug & Maz (Nov 5, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> I definitely have not been here long enough. My exact point!


You have been here a lot longer than me and I already feel I am learning loads every day having only been on here for a few weeks ?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 5, 2021)

I belong to a kayaking club that also produces a calendar. The “leader” asks for photos to be submitted for the contest and has about three other trusted souls who are usually pretty good photographers to be the judges. The four pick the best photos & Mr Leader gets a calendar printed up. No mass voting, just the panel who selects “the top 12”. This helps ensure a balanced number of photos, scenery, action, goofy. (In our case, not all Boxies or Sulcatas, or Redfoot or DBTs).


----------



## jaizei (Nov 5, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> It says I do not have permission to view that thread.



The thread was requested to be deleted.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm beginning to recall the many issues that happened trying to get the last calendar made...



I think there were two distinct "problems."

1. The contest itself with getting members to submit 1 photo that meets the criteria, and then having the vote go smoothly. The last few years it seemed as though some member(s) fixated on the contest a bit much - counting/tracking votes maybe to the point of obsession, "campaigning" for votes, etc. 

2. Producing the physical calendar. I believe Josh mentioned the print on demand (cafepress, etc) option at some point in the past but the margins were tighter. The option he used was the most cost effective but it required getting the calendars printed and then shipped separately which took more effort on the part of whoever did that (Josh or Yvonne)


This is why I asked before which part was missed, the contest or actually getting the physical calendar. because 1 can be overcome/handled by moderators while 2 is something that needs be handled by admins since it involves money and personal information.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 9, 2021)

jaizei said:


> The thread was requested to be deleted.


I did request it to be deleted.
It was not helpful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 9, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Look out Toddrick and Zero..Taylor might slip something in ur drinks to get rid of the competition haha


Treachery....
I like it.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Treachery....
> I like it.


I would never ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 10, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> I would never ?


Which is why you shouldn't be a moderator...( just making a funny)...I don't mean it...


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 10, 2021)

I know! I’m messing around myself ??


----------



## Ink (Nov 10, 2021)

Maybe instead of a calendar printed. IF possible put up a monthly picture post on the forum? Then people can vote on the forum for a picture of the month instead of a calendar..just an idea.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Nov 10, 2021)

Ink said:


> Maybe instead of a calendar printed. IF possible put up a monthly picture post on the forum? Then people can vote on the forum for a picture of the month instead of a calendar..just an idea.


Thats a great idea also


----------



## jaizei (Nov 10, 2021)

Ink said:


> Maybe instead of a calendar printed. IF possible put up a monthly picture post on the forum? Then people can vote on the forum for a picture of the month instead of a calendar..just an idea.



This is something we've done before, and restarting it may be a good test run for _other _things


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 10, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## COmtnLady (Nov 10, 2021)

Ink said:


> Maybe instead of a calendar printed. IF possible put up a monthly picture post on the forum? Then people can vote on the forum for a picture of the month instead of a calendar..just an idea.


Someone who's most interested (say for example, a volunteer who's idea it was to get a calendar together) could shuffle through the assorted pics everyone posts anyhow, pick one (no contest), post it and the calendar part on a page of the forum, then all us suckers, er, good members, could download it for the month, in return for a small donation. That would bypass all the production stuff and headaches, and only make one person crazy.

"We" could theme in on indoor enclosures, outdoor enclosures, teeny-tinys, huge torts, a year of one breed per month, safe plants with a tort near it, just all sorts of tortoise-y things.

Glad its not me, but I'd buy a page or twelve.


----------



## Maryalice (Nov 11, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yeah.
> The qualifying photos then need to be judged, etc.
> What we COULD DO however, is make a real plan for a 2023 calendar.
> And maybe, hopefully it could be a yearly event after that?
> ...


I didn’t realize it would be a contest. Many of us are relatively new and were not present in those days when you did the photo contest and calendar. For the proposed 2023 calendar, may I suggest the following:

Instead of a photo contest, we can turn this 2023 calendar event into a simple collection of photos of our shell babies. For the event to pay for itself, the organisers can sell “spots” in the calendar. For example, we can charge $100 for each page for one month. If 2 tort parents want their shell babies to be featured on the same month, then they split the cost and pay $50 each for their torts to be featured in half of the photo page for that month. We can vary the cost depending on the month, and the number of people who would be buying spots for the month (i.e., if a month has 4 interested tort parents, then the cost will be split among them - and they should be made aware that the photo of their shelled baby will only be 1/4 of the photo page for that particular month. If someone would want a full blown solo photo of their tort for a particular month, s/he should pay the cost of that whole page. Other than the spot for a particular month, the amount to be paid by the shell parent will also entitle him/her to 1 printed copy of the calendar.

To know who and how many will be interested, we can ask members to send their choice of month, and preferred spot (whole, half, a quarter page), and set a deadline. After the deadline, the organizers can then tally the number of people interested in having their shelled babies included in the calendar, and then estimate the cost of printing a certain number of calendars. Changes, negotiations may be done when so many members chose the same month. It would also be possible to estimate how much you can charge for the spots after knowing how many members would want to buy a spot for their tort babies’ photos. Total production cost of the calendars should cover not just the printing but also the lay-out artist. (We want a professionally done collection of photos.) Payments should be made before actual lay-out and printing could be done.

Just my suggestion for the members to consider…


----------



## COmtnLady (Nov 11, 2021)

Maryalice said:


> I didn’t realize it would be a contest. Many of us are relatively new and were not present in those days when you did the photo contest and calendar. For the proposed 2023 calendar, may I suggest the following:
> 
> Instead of a photo contest, we can turn this 2023 calendar event into a simple collection of photos of our shell babies. For the event to pay for itself, the organisers can sell “spots” in the calendar. For example, we can charge $100 for each page for one month. If 2 tort parents want their shell babies to be featured on the same month, then they split the cost and pay $50 each for their torts to be featured in half of the photo page for that month. We can vary the cost depending on the month, and the number of people who would be buying spots for the month (i.e., if a month has 4 interested tort parents, then the cost will be split among them - and they should be made aware that the photo of their shelled baby will only be 1/4 of the photo page for that particular month. If someone would want a full blown solo photo of their tort for a particular month, s/he should pay the cost of that whole page. Other than the spot for a particular month, the amount to be paid by the shell parent will also entitle him/her to 1 printed copy of the calendar.
> 
> ...


Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 11, 2021)

COmtnLady said:


> Someone who's most interested (say for example, a volunteer who's idea it was to get a calendar together) could shuffle through the assorted pics everyone posts anyhow, pick one (no contest), post it and the calendar part on a page of the forum, then all us suckers, er, good members, could download it for the month, in return for a small donation. That would bypass all the production stuff and headaches, and only make one person crazy.
> 
> "We" could theme in on indoor enclosures, outdoor enclosures, teeny-tinys, huge torts, a year of one breed per month, safe plants with a tort near it, just all sorts of tortoise-y things.
> 
> Glad its not me, but I'd buy a page or twelve.



Maybe get @Josh into the picture ? and have Pic of the Month be part of the scrolling TFO headline banner. Pictures already appear there when uploaded to the Media tab, so a Pix of the Month should be easy to add.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 11, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Maybe get @Josh into the picture ? and have Pic of the Month be part of the scrolling TFO headline banner. Pictures already appear there when uploaded to the Media tab, so a Pix of the Month should be easy to add.


Last time, most of it got dumped in Josh's lap


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 12, 2021)

I have been in contacf with josh about it… another thing I was thinking about.. how about shirts/ hoodies to support forum/ members? If someone got t shirts made or hoodies in remembrance of this amazing place and to share it with others?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 15, 2021)

COmtnLady said:


> Too rich for my blood.


mine too, how did a relatively easy cheap thing get to be $100? How many of us poor people are shut out????????? Ridiculous


----------



## Maryalice (Nov 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> mine too, how did a relatively easy cheap thing get to be $100? How many of us poor people are shut out????????? Ridiculous



I have no idea of the cost. That figure was just an example to explain how the costing can be done. I tried to explain it in the easiest way I could -- but English is not my first language. No offense was intended -- no need to get vexed over it. Just forget my "ridiculous" suggestion.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 16, 2021)

Maryalice said:


> I have no idea of the cost. That figure was just an example to explain how the costing can be done. I tried to explain it in the easiest way I could -- but English is not my first language. No offense was intended -- no need to get vexed over it. Just forget my "ridiculous" suggestion.


I don't get "vexed". I merely expressed my opinion...


----------



## Maryalice (Nov 16, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't get "vexed". I merely expressed my opinion...


I rest my case.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2021)

I took it to mean Maryalice was just using an amount out of the blue, not an amount we should charge. At any rate, it seems like our fearless leader is amenable to going for the calendar. Since it's so late in the year, we're thinking April, 2022 to March, 2023. At the moment Josh is trying to figure out an easy way for you all to check if your photos are the correct pixels for good reproduction. Stay tuned!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 16, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I took it to mean Maryalice was just using an amount out of the blue, not an amount we should charge. At any rate, it seems like our fearless leader is amenable to going for the calendar. Since it's so late in the year, we're thinking April, 2022 to March, 2023. At the moment Josh is trying to figure out an easy way for you all to check if your photos are the correct pixels for good reproduction. Stay tuned!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 16, 2021)

Maryalice said:


> I rest my case.


not really...you don't know me in the least...every year some noobg tries for the calendar again...been there done that. Simply because I expressed my opinion in NO way means I am vexed...if I really was vexed...there would be no doubt...


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 17, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I took it to mean Maryalice was just using an amount out of the blue, not an amount we should charge. At any rate, it seems like our fearless leader is amenable to going for the calendar. Since it's so late in the year, we're thinking April, 2022 to March, 2023. At the moment Josh is trying to figure out an easy way for you all to check if your photos are the correct pixels for good reproduction. Stay tuned!


I tried to buy one once but couldn't figure out how. Bet I could now.?


----------



## Ink (Nov 17, 2021)

I was still hoping for monthly online winners. Something free during these times would be nice. My opinion


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 17, 2021)

Ink said:


> I was still hoping for monthly online winners. Something free during these times would be nice. My opinion


I like that idea...and I think it rewards those who post a lot...maybe?


----------



## Cathie G (Nov 17, 2021)

What could be done is a prepaid order scenario once the price is calculated to be delivered by a certain date. Maybe a few extra copies. That way the forum would have a more realistic idea of how many to print. Shipping costs etc. TFO should really have some proceeds from it also. With all the time left until 2023 it looks doable. I'm sure there's so many photos to go through here someone could come up with a calendar. Please include the great big tortie breaking through that person's wall. The forum wouldn't lose money that way and they shouldn't.?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Nov 17, 2021)

Ink said:


> I was still hoping for monthly online winners. Something free during these times would be nice. My opinion


I agree @Ink


----------



## AgataP (Nov 18, 2021)

For 2022 we could create some fun pdf file that could be send out to people. We could use photos of torts we have. Digital calendar and people can print it if they want to. 
I can probably help out with some the process and look into the future calendar options.

Just an idea.


----------

